# Clarks Summit Pa,18411( USA ) - RT3 Mount wanted



## Lone136 (Sep 18, 2010)

Looking for a Boss mount for a 9.2 power V for 1999 F250XLT. Also has the 7.3 Im hoping it will do a better job then my old 5.4 ford


----------

